# Members We Miss! :(



## Lily (Oct 17, 2003)

Here's a thread dedicated to members who haven't been posting here in a while and that we miss . . . 


here's my pick . . .

Where's Fantasia? I haven't seen anything of her in a while, and I liked reading her posts :cry:

Also godisthyname . . . I didn't particularly like him, but I've noticed that he hasn't been here for a while. Whatever happened to him? Or her?


----------



## Penelope (Oct 17, 2003)

waaaa!!!   I miss Aubrey and Scryer!  Aubrey and I did poetic posts about Wol and Tigger for over a week.  It was such fun!  Scryer and I went off on an appalling poetry scamper thanks to Spudley's suggestion.


----------



## hollyoake (Nov 5, 2003)

not on this one but has anyone seen Jessica from Lit?


----------



## DragonReborn (Nov 16, 2003)

man I really miss DragonReborn...he was awesome, huh?  :lol:


----------



## Monkey_Man (Nov 16, 2003)

DragonReborn said:
			
		

> man I really miss DragonReborn...he was awesome, huh?  :lol:



Was that sarcasm?

EDIT: ...oh. My brain isn't functioning correctly today.


----------



## DragonReborn (Nov 16, 2003)

'f course it was. I AM the Dragon, remeber?

EDIT: LOL MINE NEITHER


----------



## hollyoake (Dec 4, 2003)

i realise we have not seen Bartlby for ages, what have you done with him?


----------



## Penelope (Dec 4, 2003)

He's over in lit.org hollyoake and he's lurking around here all the time.  lol 
Aren't you Bartleby?  *smiles*


----------



## Penelope (Dec 4, 2003)

Where is Rage2Fury lately?  Anyone know?


----------



## Lily (Dec 4, 2003)

hmm, yeah. I haven't heard much from him or rcalli . . . I miss them!!


----------



## hollyoake (Dec 8, 2003)

did anyone miss me?


----------



## Lily (Dec 8, 2003)

But you haven't been gone!!! I don't think . .  .

obiwanjernobi or whatever his screenname hasn't been posting . . . and the lady from South Africa who posted that piece about her animals . . . shoot, I forgot her username!


----------



## hollyoake (Dec 8, 2003)

i'll have you know that i haven't been online since Thursday....
i was even getting internet-junkie withdrawal (shoot can't spell) symtoms!


----------



## Lily (Dec 8, 2003)

Well, I don't really miss these people, but what happened to godisthyname and Willy Shakespeare? There was a lot more I wanted to say to Will regarding the whole censorship debate, and godisthyname certainly made things . . . well, interesting.


----------



## Farror (Dec 9, 2003)

Rage2Fury has been gone a loooonnngg time and he's still in second for posts!  :lol:


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Dec 10, 2003)

I believe Rage To Fury may have gone to Hawaii...he said he would be going in a previous post, but not the date.


----------



## Farror (Dec 10, 2003)

I think that's me your talking about, in my post called "Aloha!" Maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Dec 11, 2003)

Mea Culpea...What do you expect from a little ole lady in tennis shoes!!  

Well then, I wonder what   DID happen to Rage...Hope he's ok!


----------



## Farror (Dec 11, 2003)

Maybe he's been asked to join a secret organization of wizards called the order of the pheonix so that he can save the world! Or maybe he's on vacation....


----------



## Lily (Dec 11, 2003)

I think he's OK- I saw him online last night.

Farror, you've been reading _way_ too much Harry Potter . . . not that there's anything wrong with that, of course


----------



## Farror (Dec 12, 2003)

Heh, maybe... I read lotsa fan fics! (only good ones though)


----------



## Bartleby (Dec 12, 2003)

Penelope said:
			
		

> He's over in lit.org hollyoake and he's lurking around here all the time.  lol
> Aren't you Bartleby?  *smiles*



Absolutely..

The holiday season keeps me busier than I would like. So my writing time is even shorter than normal. Posting is oft times harder to do when I don't feel like I'm contributing.

But I will return, and sooner than you think.

Bart


----------



## Capulet (Dec 12, 2003)

I'll be pretty much gone from now until ummm, the 20th... so talk lots about how you miss me until then!  

But my promise is that, with my new schedule in late Dec/Jan, I'll have a lot more time for writing!

This will mean something other than quick 10-20 line poems! ! ! w00tw00t!


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice to know I was missed 

I'm back after a break. That sexuality thread... people took it the wrong way completely and I can only feel thought it was me being homophobic which kinda hurt me so I let it slide for a while. Decided s'as good a time as any to come back and enrich your lives with those funky smelling brown presents and weird squeaking noises again though


----------



## Spudley (Jan 2, 2004)

Hey there Guineapiggy! Welcome back  

Yep, we missed ya. (we found the little plastic ball lying open, but we even though we hunted under all the furniture we couldn't find the guineapiggy   )

Anyway, it's good to have you back... now don't go scurrying off like that again!

(by the way - what a good way to make your 100th post and officially join the ranks of the addicts!  )


----------



## Guineapiggy (Jan 2, 2004)

Yay! *Does a little dance*

Thx btw  *Offers cookie*


----------



## AdamR (Jan 3, 2004)

Due to semester finals and one heck of a busy schedule, I havn't been on the forums since November 21st. One of my New Year's resolutions was to get back online here, so here I am, as of yesterday (Jan 1). Hopefully this next semester will be a little easier on me.


----------



## Farror (Feb 3, 2004)

Rage2Fury, where are you!?!? :cry:


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah Rage...where have you been hiding...I miss the verbal dueling.  Seriously tho, I hope everything is ok with you...let us know oK?


----------



## hollyoake (Feb 4, 2004)

i can't understand it.. nobody, but NOBODY missed ME whilst i was away!

i know i told you what i was doing but that's not the point... i still like to know that i am missed.

*cries*


----------



## Guineapiggy (Feb 4, 2004)

Awww *Offers cookie* You guys are mean!


----------



## hollyoake (Feb 4, 2004)

*takes cookie*

at least SOMEONE cares!


----------



## Fantasia (Feb 4, 2004)

Lily said:
			
		

> Here's a thread dedicated to members who haven't been posting here in a while and that we miss . . .
> 
> Where's Fantasia? I haven't seen anything of her in a while, and I liked reading her posts :cry:



Teehee.  I'm here... \/  ::glomps joo::


----------



## blackheart18 (Feb 5, 2004)

heh, yeah and nobody cared that i went missing too. so mean. ah well, i blame myself i should drop by more. i used to post alot when i was round my boyfriends. but wots this about hollyoake having her baby?? :0 its wonderful


----------



## hollyoake (Feb 6, 2004)

I HAD A BABY????

yeah but don't tell everyone!


----------



## hollyoake (Feb 9, 2004)

has anyone seen eyesuncovered on here recently?


----------



## Lily (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't think I ever saw eyesuncovered at all . . . 

Sometimes I wish Will Shakespeare would come back. While I wasn't one of his fans, he certainly made things interesting . . . to a certain extent . . .


----------



## Lily (Apr 23, 2004)

Where's Penelope been the past couple days?  :cry:


----------



## hollyoake (Apr 23, 2004)

good question.... :scratch:


----------



## Lily (Apr 23, 2004)

I thought maybe she was posting in the writing section of the forums . . . but I don't see her there . . . unless I'm blind, which is very likely.

*cries*

[EDIT] Jenjoyful has also been missing for a while . . .


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Apr 24, 2004)

Shall we send a posse out to look for Pen? 8-[


----------



## hollyoake (Apr 26, 2004)

like the one for her brother? yes, she might need us!


----------



## Lily (Apr 26, 2004)

she has a brother?!  :roll:  :wink:


----------



## hollyoake (Apr 26, 2004)

Lily Lily Lily, where have you been hiding your eyes?


----------



## Lily (Apr 26, 2004)

under the sand actually . . . 

 :wink:


----------



## hollyoake (Apr 26, 2004)

okay then... 
yes Pen has a brother...


----------



## hollyoake (Apr 26, 2004)

don't send out a search party for her, i've seen her, she's lurking elsewhere!


----------



## hollyoake (Apr 27, 2004)

i wish lumberjim would re-register... his poetry was fantastic!


----------



## Mouse (Apr 27, 2004)

I've seen Pen aT Lit.org posting Haiku.


----------



## lumberjim (May 6, 2004)

hollyoake said:
			
		

> i wish lumberjim would re-register... his poetry was fantastic!


your wish is my command


----------



## lumberjim (May 6, 2004)

holly, i guess you got to bestow your 1000th post to some other lucky member this time around.....how many posts did you lose?.  was it a good one?


----------



## hollyoake (May 7, 2004)

yey!

i have no idea who got it this time but i think i must have lost two hundred posts or something like that... ah well!

good to see you again!


----------



## Farror (May 7, 2004)

Heh, I lost 250 posts. Not much fun.


----------



## Farror (May 15, 2004)

Anyone seen AdamR or Spudley around? Anyone?


----------



## Spudley (May 15, 2004)

I'm here. Just haven't had much to say lately.  

(nice to know you care though    )


----------



## Lily (May 15, 2004)

Yes, Farror . . . Spud is always lurking!


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (May 16, 2004)

Lily...when is graduation day?...tell us so we can celebrate!


----------



## hollyoake (May 17, 2004)

no-one ever misses me!


----------



## Mouse (May 17, 2004)

I miss you.

Just don't want to give you a head swell, 
posting it here... :roll: 

Ok, every week , I'll post a I miss Hollyoake post.."K"


----------



## hollyoake (May 17, 2004)

*jumps for joy*


----------



## Csira (May 17, 2004)

I miss my old buddy, mattquarterstein, who used to post an insane amount. Ah, the old days when I was still a newbie. Hehe. ^^;


----------



## hollyoake (May 17, 2004)

yeah where has he gone? i remember he had an avatar that looked like a toon behind the wheel of a car!

whether that was it was or not, i'm not sure...


----------



## Lily (May 17, 2004)

a lot of members seem to be dropping off the face of the earth. Or at least the face of writingforums. What happened to um . . . northerain? And Meghan2007? And SKHagen? They definitely made things around here . . . interesting


----------



## Spudley (May 17, 2004)

Northerain shows up every now and again on Lit.org.


----------



## Sir Joel of Cardwell (May 18, 2004)

Quarterstein's still around, he's in a middle of a novel at the moment, but he frequently pops up on msn. His, last book, Don't Live Vicariously Through Your Dog is out now, BUY IT!


----------



## Mouse (May 23, 2004)

I miss Hollyoake, although she's mean
and nasty to me. I still miss her..
Where are you Hollyoake? "K"


----------



## Lily (May 23, 2004)

Mouse, Hollyoake's still around, don't worry! I've seen her post around the 'Word Games' area. Unless it's an imposter . . .


----------



## hollyoake (May 24, 2004)

Mmmm might be......


----------



## Mouse (May 24, 2004)

Yipeeeee, howz it..


----------



## hollyoake (May 24, 2004)

you know i'm never that far away mouse, you can mail me anytime you like!


----------



## Lily (May 24, 2004)

Haha! See, I told you so! 


SHE LIVES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyoake (May 24, 2004)

don't go overboard Lily


----------



## Lily (May 24, 2004)

heheheheheheh . . . overboard. What on earth are you talking about? My middle name is moderation . . .

 8)


----------



## Spudley (May 24, 2004)

Lily said:
			
		

> My middle name is moderation . . .
> 
> 8)



Or even 'Moderator' ?


----------



## Lily (May 24, 2004)

Perhaps. 

Actually, I didn't realize that could be a pun until after I posted it and reread it. Now I feel quite clever  8)


----------



## Darkwing (May 25, 2004)

Anyone still remember me?


----------



## Spudley (May 25, 2004)

Darkwing said:
			
		

> Anyone still remember me?


How could we forget?

(and have you changed your avatar? )


----------



## Darkwing (May 25, 2004)

Only in name, my freind.


----------



## Mouse (May 29, 2004)

I miss Hollyoake..


----------



## Farror (May 29, 2004)

That was quick...


----------



## Mouse (May 31, 2004)

I do!


----------



## Farror (Jul 17, 2004)

Hey I was gone for two weeks, nobody seemed to notice. Oh well, what can you do!


----------



## hollyoake (Jul 18, 2004)

(hey has anyone noticed where Farror is...)

i tried to post this a while back but it wouldn't let me...  :wink:


----------



## Farror (Jul 18, 2004)

You lie! I just know it!


----------



## hollyoake (Jul 18, 2004)

dammit, you were supposed to play along with it!!


----------



## Farror (Jul 18, 2004)

Oops! Eh, perhaps I could... Euh... Where's the edit button again?


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, the same thing happened to me.
I missed Farror as well.


----------



## hollyoake (Jul 19, 2004)

i have no idea how i coped without him... wait that's it! i _COULDN'T_ cope without him... i wouldn't even get out of bed unless he came back... that's it!!  :lol:


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2004)

You're so funny Oake. I like the new you.hehehe


----------



## hollyoake (Jul 19, 2004)

*shakes head* nothing new here Mouse!


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2004)

Wanna bet!


----------



## hollyoake (Jul 19, 2004)

i don't gamble.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 19, 2004)

Whatever:smile:


----------



## Farror (Jul 19, 2004)

Yay, good feelings all around! I'm in such a great mood today!


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Jul 19, 2004)

Been drinking again?


----------



## Farror (Jul 19, 2004)

Nah, just high on life!


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Jul 19, 2004)

Uh, yeah.  Me, too.  :wink:


----------



## Farror (Jul 19, 2004)

Don't you ruin my good mood you little... hard to spell name person!


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Jul 19, 2004)

:lol:  Who me?


----------



## sully474 (Jul 19, 2004)

eleu... you know who, misses his good buddy deanothewriter


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Jul 19, 2004)

sully474 has turned this into the 'person above' thread.  (Deano's still around. I was told he wasn't banned, nor should he be.  Aside from a few ignorant comments, he seemed to like being here).


----------



## Farror (Jul 20, 2004)

Kitten Kourna hasn't been around in a long time, where is she?


----------



## Farror (Aug 26, 2004)

And Kimberly Bird, has anyone seen her? Not to mention Lily, who hasn't been around for awhile now...


----------



## Farror (Jul 3, 2005)

What ever happened to AdamR?


----------



## hollyoake (Jul 3, 2005)

you miss people more than others do...


----------



## LoneWolf (Jul 4, 2005)

I miss Queasy Dillo and Scratches! WHERE ARE THEY????

Does anyone remember Rkay? He was a really great poet and he just disappeared. 

But Dillo...we were planning to T.P the forums...now I have no one  :cry:


----------



## hollyoake (Jul 4, 2005)

you had better make a start on it then - you have a lot to do!

would you like a hand?


----------



## Farror (Jul 4, 2005)

I may as well miss a lot of people, I have nothing better to do. And Lonewolf, if you'll look in the news and announcements section, you'll see a thread from Dillo announcing his departure.


----------



## valeca (Jul 4, 2005)

same for Scratches.  Although, I can't remember where she posted her goodbye now.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jul 4, 2005)

I don't believe Scratches posted a goodbye, though she may have announced it in some other post.

I miss her short stories and critiques, for I liked reading her work and could always depend on a solid critique from her, as well as her other posts.

EDIT:  Herein lies her farewell.


----------



## Gauda (Jul 4, 2005)

I miss Scratches, too. She never just did a cursory check on your work, she took time to critique and pick out the nitty-gritty, even if it was just a grammatical error. I still PM her sometimes, and she is always glad to critique my work. I thought she said she was coming back in June/July, but I guess not...


----------



## LoneWolf (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, I saw that farewell post from Dillo. I didn't even find it until a couple months after he left, so that sucked.



			
				hollyoake said:
			
		

> you had better make a start on it then - you have a lot to do!
> 
> would you like a hand?



I know, so much work to do! I'd love some help too!


----------



## Verago (Jul 5, 2005)

I was wondering what happened to Farror...
EDIT: Oh, there he/she is.   

EDITx2: Hey, I went away for a few months after I joined...Did anyone miss _me_?
 :cry:


----------



## Farror (Jul 5, 2005)

Had you posted yet?


----------



## Verago (Jul 5, 2005)

*Tear* 
Yes, a whole four times!


----------



## Manu kai (Jul 22, 2005)

Heres a person I wisjh you guys would have brought up. How about Nimbus? Hvn't y'all missed me? My old account is inactive so now I'm Manu kai. Here's someone I miss Lilmissme. Anyone see her around lately?


----------



## Pendulum (Jul 22, 2005)

Rage2fury hasn't been around in a long while. When other people use his avatar it's just not the same.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jul 22, 2005)

Who's Rage2fury?


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 22, 2005)

Actually, Scratches's last post was on July 10, 2005.  She DID return, sort of, but kept it low profile.  I didn't notice until I looked itno it, actually.

Anyway, I miss... Bhauger. :lol:

But seriously, has anyone seen eleutheromaniac lately?  Didn't I just ask that a couple months ago?  He hasn't posted since he posted in one of those dream threads about misspelling "thread" in which he misspelled the word, "misspelled."  And then he blamed his keyboard and said it must die.

Could it be, in his blind rage against the machine, he smashed his keyboard, forever shutting him off from the WF community?

Of course last time I mentioned his absence, he reappeared two days later and corrected my grammar.

In case I didn't make a mistake in that long post that borders on what would seem like obssession, I will now make a grammar mistake to be corrected by eleutheromaniac.  Only correct this if your eleutheromaniac.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jul 23, 2005)

I have not seen eleutheromaniac around in a while either.

But speaking of, where have you been, bobo? I haven't seen you around for a long time. Scratches and nae have made some short appearances around here, but Nimbus...I dunno what happened to him.

Anywho, I miss Bhauger too!! He made this forum very exciting, although he may have gone a bit...overboard a few times. Oh, the sweet memories...


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, I was actually being sarcastic about Bhauger. :?  He did have his moments where he was actually likable, though- to a certain degree at least.

I really miss... blabs.  The only person to get everyone to rally behind Bhauger, which, as was pointed out, was a pretty amazing (not in a good way) feat.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm furious, no one bothered to miss me hmmph. Oh well suppose there wasn't much to miss . Maybe I'll go on another dry spell. Yeah right, like that's gonna happen. But I was wondering where Selorian was, and crzywriter was and also Quesydillo, and others, but those were first to pop into my head.
Tyson


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jul 23, 2005)

Nobody misses me. :cry:


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 23, 2005)

@ tyson:
'dillo left, as did crzywriter.  Selorian is still hanging around, though.

I miss Ilan.  It's been ages since I've seen Ilan online...


----------



## Tyson (Jul 23, 2005)

Ilan, you never leave how can somebody miss you. But of course, through my absence I was able to summon forth a hole expanding in my heart for the longing to speak with Ilan Bouchard the wonderful mentor. Of course, perhaps it wasn't as dramatic, but since I've return I have developed reasons why I had missed you. So, in turn someone did miss you so shut your yap! 
Tyson


----------



## LoneWolf (Jul 23, 2005)

I missed you Tyson!!!   

blabs? I don't really miss her. I just remember her Christian Club and her Younger People's Club and her LOL OMG and that's about the time that Dillo and I decided to TP the forums.

Though you do have a point...she was kind of helpful in the fight against Bhauger.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 23, 2005)

> @ tyson:
> 'dillo left, as did crzywriter. Selorian is still hanging around, though.



Sad, those two were quite a treat to be around. Selorian, where is his lazy rump then? Haven't seen it.


> I missed you Tyson!!!


Thanks lone, I have missed you as well.
Tyson


----------



## bobothegoat (Jul 23, 2005)

I remembered it being Bhauger helping in the fight against blabs.  I guess it depends on which side one was on *shrugs*

Anyway, answering your question as to my whereabouts, I've just returned from the second of two trips, the first to the Oregon coast and the second to the Washinton DC area.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jul 23, 2005)

Tyson said:
			
		

> Ilan, you never leave how can somebody miss you.


I don't see how that has anything to do with anything. :evil:


----------



## Tyson (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, deal with it. It has to do with everything.
Tyson


----------



## LoneWolf (Jul 23, 2005)

Tyson said:
			
		

> > I missed you Tyson!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks lone, I have missed you as well.
> Tyson



Yay! I am missed!!!


Weee you were on my side of the country, bobo. I hope you enjoyed it up in DC/ Oregon!


----------



## Farror (Jul 23, 2005)

Ilan, you don't know who Rage2Fury is? Hehe, one of the fastest posters we've ever had, and he was a mod at one point. I guess you joined after he left...


----------



## Pendulum (Jul 23, 2005)

He left before most of the current frequent posters here joined, so not many people will remember him.


----------



## Manu kai (Jul 27, 2005)

LoneWolf said:
			
		

> blabs? I don't really miss her.


I miss her! And no one missed me? Seriously? HUMPH!!! :cry:


----------



## LoneWolf (Jul 27, 2005)

Nimbus? Is that you?? I didn't even know you changed your name!

I missed you! People have been asking about you...I think you're mentioned on page 6 or so!


----------



## Manu kai (Jul 27, 2005)

Really? My old account is inactive because I changed my email under my profile. I don't have an email so I'm screwed.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Jul 27, 2005)

> Anyway, I miss... Bhauger.



 :twisted:  :twisted: 

Hm.. 

Anyhow, whatever happened to Pawn? I haven't seen him lately.


----------



## daniela (Jul 27, 2005)

Pawn is "off blundering around Europe" (his words, not mine).  He should be back soon, early August I think.

--DM--


----------



## ChaosCommander2020 (Jul 29, 2005)

I miss shadowseer... he posted on all of my posts... oh wait, he's still here isn't he?


----------



## Manu kai (Aug 8, 2005)

I still miss Lilmissme She was back, but she's already gone again.


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 8, 2005)

I miss Pawn...


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Aug 8, 2005)

Indeed.  He was here for approximately four posts, but I think he was just jumping in whilst in an internet café.


----------



## Wyndstar (Aug 8, 2005)

*Miss*

I miss Pawn too.  He supposed to be returning though...


----------



## Scratches (Aug 9, 2005)

Aw, people missed me... Er, I'm around - just acting fairly noncommital.



			
				LoneWolf said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember Rkay? He was a really great poet and he just disappeared.



I remember Rkay! I thought he was a lovely person and a great poet. He just kinda faded away, it seems.

[ot:35421203b3]I continually can't praise this forum enough. It took me longer than you could imagine to find a place with a nice variety-pack of ages and personalities, 99% of whom actually _can_ write and do so beautifully. And, honestly, you guys are wonderful.

Yiiip. That's my bit.[/ot:35421203b3]


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Aug 9, 2005)

> Only correct this if *you're* eleutheromaniac.



You have no idea how much I hate that.  Really.  If someone would pay me--and it wouldn't have to be much, either--I think I'd gladly spend the rest of my life scouring the net, changing "your's" to "you're's".   Seems like a worthwhile cause.   Certainly more rewarding and less self-serving than performing at 'Live 8' anyway.  

But, before you all get your hopes up too high, I'm only back to attempt to fill the sizable void in the sardonic prat department that's apparently been created in Pawn's absence.  I know, I know--a stopgap measure at best, but I'll try my darndest.   

By the way, this is my first official post as moderator, and I've just realized I have the power to do away with entire threads and pretty much ban people at will.   I think Chris made a biiiiggg mistake.


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol: I knew it would work.


----------



## ms. vodka (Aug 9, 2005)

> I miss Pawn too. He supposed to be returning though...



early september, most likely, if the whores will let him leave...

watch out eleuthromaniac, he just might see that post...

vodka


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't miss Pawn at all.  In fact quite the contrary.


----------



## ms. vodka (Aug 9, 2005)

le hisssssss!

oh pen, you know... people are going to think you love him... like when girls chase boys on the playground...

*ducks head*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2005)

I doubt that MsV.  Most folks are usually more aware when I don't like someone than when I do.  I'm shy when I fancy a fella.


----------



## Capulet (Aug 9, 2005)

Don't worry Eleuth, I too have returned, so the tree's gonna be a swaying lol  :shock: 



			
				eleutheromaniac said:
			
		

> > Only correct this if *you're* eleutheromaniac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Aug 9, 2005)

Gravy.  Now all we need is Airborneguy, Oz and--just for an added element of unintentional comedy--Mitch. 


And Claire.  Where's Claire?  I demand Claire and her riddle threads be returned to me.  *claps hands in emperor-like fashion*


----------



## Penelope (Aug 9, 2005)

Sizable void?  Is that why it took you three weeks to show up?

Welcome new moderator and I hate to dampen your spirits but you are not able to ban members.


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Aug 9, 2005)

> Welcome new moderator and I hate to dampen your spirits but you are not able to ban members




Shhhhhh.  Let me keep the illusion of power, at least.


----------



## Capulet (Aug 9, 2005)

You will be shocked to know that Airborne is still on the site, and we agreed on a topic as recently as yesterday!  Quite a shocking turn of events really.

My first week of posts, and I've already got a couple Americans ready to invade Canada in search of me.    Don't worry, if they actually do start a search, I'll just dye my beard, don a turban, and go on dialysis. Apparently that makes you invisible.  Not only that, but I'll be able to apply for a position with the RCMP! I'm already halfway into uniform!



			
				eleutheromaniac said:
			
		

> Gravy.  Now all we need is Airborneguy, Oz and--just for an added element of unintentional comedy--Mitch.
> 
> 
> And Claire.  Where's Claire?  I demand Claire and her riddle threads be returned to me.  *claps hands in emperor-like fashion*


----------



## nae411 (Aug 9, 2005)

I miss crzywriter. Anyone heard from her lately?


----------



## nae411 (Aug 9, 2005)

Other site??? Boy am I in the dark.


----------



## Achilles (Aug 9, 2005)

Getting back on topic...

Has anyone seen silverwriter about?


----------



## Tyson (Aug 9, 2005)

I haven't talked to crzy, but she just seemed to... dissapear. I have her on my buddy list, when we were writing our group novel, but that just died randomely so I haven't seen her or the rest lately...
Tyson


----------



## ms. vodka (Aug 9, 2005)

What ever happened to Gibson Girl?

Did you kick her ass Gigi?


----------



## ms. vodka (Aug 9, 2005)

*rubs hands together and laughs menacingly*

 :twisted:


----------



## ms. vodka (Aug 9, 2005)

hmmm... i might like being a forum member people miss...

i wonder if anyone would ever actually miss me though?


----------



## ms. vodka (Aug 9, 2005)

I already do...

"Where is my mind.... wheeeerrreee is myyyyy mind???  waaaaayyyy out in the water... see it swimming..."


----------



## bobothegoat (Aug 9, 2005)

Gigi said:
			
		

> Isn't she on the other site?  The one with DH?


 I've actually been to the site before, but I didn't register there.  daniela posted a link to it in the links and advertisements somewhere.


----------



## Tyson (Aug 10, 2005)

Gigi said:
			
		

> Yep, seen silverwriter just a minute ago
> 
> AND
> 
> seen Tyson, too!!!




YAY!!!! Thanks Gigi, you're so kind.
Tyson


----------



## Beatrice Boyle (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow...deja vu all over again...all these familiar names popping out ot nowhere!~

Hail Hail the gangs (practically) all here!

But for how long????? :roll: 

Welcome back especially Jason...we need all the mods we can get!! Just don't disappear on us again now that you are a published author.  How's the sales coming along...can we have your autograph please!!! :wink: 

Bea


----------



## Scratches (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry to bump this again, but... whatever happened to LiberalDem? Not many posts but still a very talented writer.

Hmm. Just wondering.


----------



## silverwriter (Sep 15, 2005)

Achilles said:
			
		

> Getting back on topic...
> 
> Has anyone seen silverwriter about?



 Hi! Didn't know anyone actually missed me while I was gone.


----------



## Manu kai (Sep 30, 2005)

I did. Even while I too was gone.


----------



## silverwriter (Sep 30, 2005)

Aww. *hugs Manu*


----------



## Manu kai (Sep 30, 2005)

Yay! *hugs back* I've been gone for too long.


----------



## Hand (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm not dead either.


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Oct 1, 2005)

Hand said:
			
		

> I'm not dead either.



Hand!  Goodness, welcome back chap.


----------



## demon_ (Oct 18, 2005)

Old post, but I always wonder where the hell Horrorctafter suantered off to...


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Oct 19, 2005)

I know he just left, but I'm gonna miss Viqto while he's gone. I hope he comes back.


----------



## BookLover (Oct 19, 2005)

I miss semtecks. I liked reading his (her?) stories.


----------



## gohn67 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sanyuja, Semtecks is back.


----------



## shadowseer (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been gone for a while...
is LoneWolf and Silverwriter wtill around? they posted on my stuff a bit


----------



## Firewriter23 (Aug 12, 2006)

Where's Crazy_dude? I haven't seen him on in a LONG time.


----------



## pgoroncy (Aug 12, 2006)

shadowseer said:
			
		

> is LoneWolf and Silverwriter wtill around?



I believe Silver is, but LW posted this a week or so ago:

http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=64727


----------



## zoya_brar (Aug 12, 2006)

i miss Psycho........ i know he wont be back....... but he was one of those writers i was completely enraptured by... he was a beautiful soul... 
R.I.P Psy.....


----------



## shadowseer (Aug 12, 2006)

pgoroncy said:
			
		

> I believe Silver is, but LW posted this a week or so ago:
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=64727


aww...i really liekd her.


----------



## Mystery (Aug 12, 2006)

Shy_love 
Just dissapeared one day.


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Aug 13, 2006)

Firewriter23 said:
			
		

> Where's Crazy_dude? I haven't seen him on in a LONG time.



im still here (you cant get rid of me that easily...im like a fungus that will never go away O.O)


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Aug 13, 2006)

Dephere. :cry:

I'd say Oasis_Writer, but I've seen him around.

Dr. Hobo. I never talked to him personally, but he was rather cool.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Aug 13, 2006)

I miss Humour_me (not)


----------



## TsuTseQ (Aug 13, 2006)

aprilrain and ross. I know ross will pop in again soon, but I still miss him. I miss Drzava too. Stoopid Drzava.


----------



## Jp (Jan 30, 2007)

Did anyone miss me?


----------



## Ilan Bouchard (Jan 30, 2007)

Where were you?


----------



## Jp (Jan 30, 2007)

*Everywhere! *I went from one side of the country to the other, and then just fun I did it again. First, (this was about a year ago,) I left Colorado on one of my many misadventures and ended up in Alabama. (where I am right now) Then next, I some how managed to get myself a girlfriend who really wanted to see America, so we did. 


*We went to EVERYWHERE in Colorado first. *

Beautiful state. 

We saw nearly every mountain--and ended up geting stuck on a few. 

We saw Seattle, Washington, New York, and Tennessee.

We was the Rockies, the Smokies, the apps, and the forests of each and everyone.

Then...things fell apart
The center drop
and the world spun off axis. 
​


----------



## CandieK (Jan 30, 2007)

Sigur has fallen off the face of the internet.


----------



## Archduke Robert of France (Jan 30, 2007)

Drzava and Mandax. Haven't seem them in quite some time.


----------



## FoggyImagination (Apr 8, 2007)

Aw... apparently no one even REMEMBERED me!! Read the whooole thread just to be sure... siiigh...

Well I missed nae and pen and daniela and dillo, bobo, farror, crzy, pawn... *shakes head*


----------



## arkayye (Feb 27, 2011)

Does anyone miss anyone anymore? )


----------



## Baron (Feb 27, 2011)

FoggyImagination said:


> Aw... apparently no one even REMEMBERED me!! Read the whooole thread just to be sure... siiigh...
> 
> Well I missed nae and pen and daniela and dillo, bobo, farror, crzy, *pawn*... *shakes head*





arkayye said:


> Does anyone miss anyone anymore? )


 
We're still missing Pawn.

http://www.writingforums.com/writers-lounge/83370-pawnism.html


----------



## alanmt (Feb 27, 2011)

I miss someone.


----------



## Oasis Writer (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe it's because I've been gone for a long time, but I miss a lot. Blackhawk_t, Dephere, aprilrain, silverwriter, alicedelweiss, Titania, ugh...A lot of people.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Jun 26, 2012)

Jinxi and Custard. Those two were cool. :thumbl:


----------

